# Help please



## bea (May 1, 2010)

I have been asked to make soaps and shampoos for dogs and i have come across things for dogs with eg. colic ,congestion , hypersexuality,kidney problems and so on it says to use half tsp of carrier oil such as sweet almond,jojoba or olive . Then it says to add one drop of essentail oil to the carrier oil .
I have a friend that is going to test them for me but i only have 10ml bottles .
I am not sure what measurements to do now.
Any help please


----------



## Tabitha (May 1, 2010)

Some essential oils will kill dogs, even a drop. Ask your vet for advice.


----------



## bea (May 1, 2010)

Thank you for getting back to me i have got the essentail oils list from a vet website in the UK that are safe to use on dogs .


----------

